# Let's Tear Down These Idols



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 12, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in partnering together to do a study on tearing down idols?  It may be short. . .it may be long.  I believe it would behoove us all to recognize our idols and destruct them.  The last thing we need to do is stand before the Lord and say "but I didn't know. . . ."

What is the definition of idolatry? 
http://www.gotquestions.org/idolatry-definition.html



> The definition of idolatry, according to Webster, is “the worship of idols or excessive devotion to, or reverence for some person or thing.” An idol is anything that replaces the one, true God. The most prevalent form of idolatry in Bible times was the worship of images that were thought to embody the various pagan deities.
> 
> From the beginning, God’s covenant with Israel was based on exclusive worship of Him alone (Exodus 20:3; Deuteronomy 5:7). The Israelites were not even to mention the names of false gods (Exodus 23:13) because to do so would acknowledge their existence and give credence to their power and influence over the people. Israel was forbidden to intermarry with other cultures who embraced false gods, because God knew this would lead to compromise. The book of Hosea uses the imagery of adultery to describe Israel’s continual chasing after other gods, like an unfaithful wife chases after other men. The history of Israel is a sad chronicle of idol worship, punishment, restoration and forgiveness, followed by a return to idolatry. The books of 1 & 2 Samuel, 1 & 2 Kings, and 1 & 2 Chronicles reveal this destructive pattern. The Old Testament prophets endlessly prophesied dire consequences for Israel if they continued in their idolatry. Mostly, they were ignored until it was too late and God’s wrath against idol-worship was poured out on the nation. But ours is a merciful God, and He never failed to forgive and restore them when they repented and sought His forgiveness.
> 
> ...



This idea just came to me over the course of the past 24 hours so I don't have any difinitive plan or scriptures yet.  But I do know that God will instruct and help those of us who are seeking to move things from our lives that we have made idols. 

We may all have things in our lives that we don't even realize that we have turned into idols,  I believe that with prayer, fasting, studying, intercession, etc.  we can tear down these things.  

Whose with me?


And ye shall overthrow their altars, and break their pillars, and burn their groves with fire; and ye shall hew down the graven images of their gods, and destroy the names of them out of that place. Deut 12:3


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.acts17-11.com/idolatry.html



> When Anything or Anybody Gets What God Alone Deserves
> 
> Ex 20:3-4 (NIV) "You shall have no other gods before me. You shall not make for yourself an idol in the form of anything in heaven above or on the earth beneath or in the waters below."
> 
> ...


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.luc.edu/faculty/pmoser/idolanon/Warfare.shtml



> Idols keep us from fully enjoying the loving friendship with God that alone allows us to live freely in peace, joy, and unselfish love. Because God loves us so deeply, He wants our friendship with Him for our good. It is for our sake, therefore, that He forbids idolatry. He wants us to be freed from anything that would keep us from living in the power of His love, in friendship with Him. God's love, offered by the Holy Spirit, is a spiritual power that seeks always to draw us closer to Him in trusting friendship. There are spiritual powers at work in idols that seek precisely the opposite goal: to separate us from God, to keep our attention on things that do not satisfy, and even to have us worship false gods (Deut. 32:17; Psalm 106:37; 1 Cor. 10:19-21). These dark powers are the real problem. They underwrite the imprisoning power of idols.
> 
> One powerful effect of dark powers is to keep us unaware that we are holding on to idols. Things we consider harmless or take for granted as good can mask the powers that keep us from relying on God as our ultimate source of comfort, security, and goodness. Consider, for instance, how common it is for (a) Americans to attend a sports event rather than a worship service, (b) someone to go shopping rather than to pray or worship to relieve the "blues," (c) someone to approve of academic achievements that promote an elite and exclusive intellectual class rather than to follow Jesus, or (d) someone to talk to a human friend about a serious problem before, or instead of, seeking God's guidance through prayer. People thus seek comfort in sports, shopping, education, and human relationships, among other things. What could be harmful about these things?
> 
> ...


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 12, 2013)

http://gospeldrivenchurch.blogspot.com/2011/03/how-to-identify-your-idols.html



> How to Identify Your Idols
> David Powlison's list of questions in Seeing With New Eyes are good for a diagnostic test on our lives now and again to help us identify idols.
> 1. What do I worry about most?
> 
> ...


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.preachingtoday.com/illustrations/2012/may/4052812.html



> What is your greatest fear, and what does that say about what you really worship? Pastor Justin Buzzard uses the following assessment tool to determine which idol lurks in your heart:
> 
> Control: You know you have a control idol if your greatest nightmare is uncertainty.
> Approval: You know you have an approval idol if your greatest nightmare is rejection.
> ...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't read all this at this moment but I can't wait to come back to it.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I can't read all this at this moment but I can't wait to come back to it.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


Me too...will be back later on!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm no expert, but here are some common idols that I can see us(people) having.


Relationships--we put our relationship with individuals before our relationship with God

Positions--we put our job/ministry/community positions above our role as children of God

Career--while we need to work to eat(in most cases)  we put our jobs before God by devoting much more time, energy, and effort into it than we do into praise, worship, and prayer

Food--We use food to make us feel good when that's God's job

Sex--same as food, especially when there is sexual immorality involved.

Material possessions--We place so much value on our things that we lose sight of the fact that all good "things" come from God

Physical appearance--just think. . .if we put as much time into God as we do into our hair?  just a thought.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 12, 2013)

Funny you write about this. It's something I really didn't think I had a issue with but then examining my life and thoughts I see where they are. The desire to be well off,slender,married,well known are mine. I have been reading a book on the topic of redemption and idols. It's so funny when God talks it keeps repeating softly.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 12, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> Funny you write about this. It's something I really didn't think I had a issue with but then examining my life and thoughts I see where they are. *The desire to be well off,slender,married,well known are mine.* I have been reading a book on the topic of redemption and idols. It's so funny when God talks it keeps repeating softly.




Meeeeee toooooooooooo. 

What is the book?  I might try to see if my library has it.  
I'll let you in on my own personal struggle.  I KNOW in my mind that God has my best interest at heart.  I believe what He says in His word according to Jeremiah 29:11 and I am positive that he has the power to make everything work according to his plan.

I have a case of superwoman syndrome/busy bodyitis and I always mess things up by trying to help him get me what I want in my own time, rather than waiting.  I say that because I do it with all the things that I bolded.  I try the lose weight quick, get rich quick, instant fix-a-marriage in a can, etc.  



I heard a sermon years ago that came from Jeremiah 29:4-14 


Basically,  God put Isreal in an uncomfortable place and situation, yet he still had a plan and the plan was good.  My struggle is the uncomfortableness,  I dont like it, I'm pretty sure I'm not suppose to like it.  BUT God,  has his reasons.  As I look back on my life,  all of the uncomforable situations have turned out to be the ones that have made me most appreciative, strong, and humble among other things.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 12, 2013)

I wonder if this will involve fasting?  hmmm.  I get the feeling it might(for myself at least)


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 12, 2013)

HeChangedMyName said:


> Meeeeee toooooooooooo.
> 
> What is the book? I might try to see if my library has it.
> I'll let you in on my own personal struggle. I KNOW in my mind that God has my best interest at heart. I believe what He says in His word according to Jeremiah 29:11 and I am positive that he has the power to make everything work according to his plan.
> ...


 


The book is called *Redemption* : *freed* by Jesus from the *idols we worship* and the wounds we carry by Mike Wilkerson. My church's recovery group is basing their sermons off this book right now and it's a awesome book. I read it before bed. I just got it but it's really hitting alot of things dead on and really challenging me to pour into the Word more. 

Like you I don't like the uncomfy time frames. Being patient will not be on my list of awesome traits lol. I believed for the longest because my life was so jacked up growing up I deserved to have a better future and to get to enjoy it. Now reading this book it posed the question what if your redemption doesn't come in the packaging you desire it to be? I always clung to the Psalms 30:5 thinking well when will my morning come? Well my morning may not come with birds chirping and sun shining. My morning could come but it may be still dark or it could be cloudy. But it's a new day. 

What has been on your heart as of late if you don't mind me asking? I ask because I have been seeing you around on the board alot lately and you seem to have a strong focus on a few things.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 12, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> The book is called *Redemption* : *freed* by Jesus from the *idols we worship* and the wounds we carry by Mike Wilkerson. My church's recovery group is basing their sermons off this book right now and it's a awesome book. I read it before bed. I just got it but it's really hitting alot of things dead on and really challenging me to pour into the Word more.
> 
> Like you I don't like the uncomfy time frames. Being patient will not be on my list of awesome traits lol. *I believed for the longest because my life was so jacked up growing up I deserved to have a better future and to get to enjoy it.* Now reading this book it posed the question what if your redemption doesn't come in the packaging you desire it to be? I always clung to the Psalms 30:5 thinking well when will my morning come? Well my morning may not come with birds chirping and sun shining. My morning could come but it may be still dark or it could be cloudy. But it's a new day.
> 
> What has been on your heart as of late if you don't mind me asking? I ask because I have been seeing you around on the board alot lately and you seem to have a strong focus on a few things.





I'm still working on this idea.  My life too was not the best.  I use to say it was jacked up from conception and on.  I too felt like I was entitled to some happiness, I struggled with jealousy for a long time when I'd see other people with healthy normal childhoods grow up to have happy adulthoods and I was still stuck.  

Lately,  I've just been trying to work on my faith in God and trusting Him.  I've had to accept that I've made mistakes and that mistakes snowball when you don't acknowledge them.  I'm trying to get myself back on track according to God's plan and not my own plan.

I am dealing with the consequences of my sins in life past, i.e. children out of wedlock, marrying without counsel,  being inconsistent in diet, exercise, etc. 

I'm just trying to learn to give it all to God.  In the chase for all these things, I managed to lose myself.  I'm rediscovering who God created me to be.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 12, 2013)

HeChangedMyName said:


> I'm still working on this idea. My life too was not the best. I use to say it was jacked up from conception and on. I too felt like I was entitled to some happiness, I struggled with jealousy for a long time when I'd see other people with healthy normal childhoods grow up to have happy adulthoods and I was still stuck.
> 
> Lately, I've just been trying to work on my faith in God and trusting Him. I've had to accept that I've made mistakes and that mistakes snowball when you don't acknowledge them. I'm trying to get myself back on track according to God's plan and not my own plan.
> 
> ...


 

Honey you preaching today. This is me too. I have to own my dirty but thank God he died for my sins because I'm jacked. I too feel most don't get it and it really made it hard to open up fully and not have a mask on with the world because I felt so unworthy to folks who had a good childhood and a good life. I am learning that everything that glitters isn't gold.


----------



## mensa (Feb 12, 2013)

Let the church say amen!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This new year, the scripture kept coming to me that says, thou shalt have no other gods before ME.  I really struggle with this sin. I am ashamed that I do. 

Please pray for me.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 12, 2013)

mensa there is no shame nor condemnation in Christ Jesus. Let that go now! That's how the devil gets us by putting us in shame mind set to where it saps us from our Father. There is no shame aka no power over anything once we call that thing out and give it to God.


----------



## mensa (Feb 12, 2013)

God bless you.

When I think about all of the time that I wasted looking for the perfect diet to give me the perfect shape, skin and hair, I cringe.   But no more time will I waste on things that will not count for eternity. 
I found something that I would like to post on here. How do I do that?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 12, 2013)

mensa said:


> God bless you.
> 
> When I think about all of the time that I wasted looking for the perfect diet to give me the perfect shape, skin and hair, I cringe.   But no more time will I waste on things that will not count for eternity.
> I found something that I would like to post on here. How do I do that?


if you want to quote it, then click the little "quote" icon along the top of your post window and insert the text in between the two words "quote"


----------



## mensa (Feb 12, 2013)

It is a pretty large article.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 13, 2013)

mensa said:


> It is a pretty large article.


you could always just post the link and let us know what it is about


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 13, 2013)

I hope this convo continues. I think it's plowing time in my life.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 13, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> I hope this convo continues. I think it's plowing time in my life.




Have you had the chance to read any of the scriptures?  I am seeing how easy it is to have idols and not recognize them for what they are.  In this instant-happiness society we live in, there are so many things that are idolized.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 13, 2013)

do any of you participate in lent?

A thread has been started.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=17896129#post17896129

I think I'll use this time to attack the issue of idols.  

Daily I will speak this prayer that I found online:

My Father and only true GOD, I ask that You search my heart and cleanse me of any idols You find there. Anything that takes me away from You must go out of my life in Jesus’ Name! Anything I spend too much time, effort or money on. Anyone I lean on more than You.

I ask for Your cleansing and that You reveal to me any idol in my heart. I want my heart to be wholly YOURS, dear LORD, and not another’s. Help me to be faithful in this important allegiance and trust in YOU.

I pray for all true Christians that they would be convicted of any form of idolatry that they allow in their lives and hearts. Cleanse us Heavenly Father and may we be sensitive to the guidance of the Holy Spirit, set us free in Jesus’ Name.

I come against religious idolatry in every form that it takes. Idolatry that blinds the heart and mind, whether it be a statue or an idol of ministry or of the heart. I command that these idols fall in the Mighty Name of the Lord Jesus Christ.

Save us, O LORD, from idolatry and help Your people to worship only You, in Spirit and in Truth. In the Wonderful, Precious Name of  The Lord, Jesus, Amen.


----------



## Laela (Feb 13, 2013)

The passage I read this morning was Isaiah 44....  It's a great resource for what God has to say to Jeshurun on idolatry, basically anyone(thing) revered that profits nothing....vanity, foolishness. etc. Reverencing the Most High God daily in any form is nourishment to the soul, body and spirit.

These verses stuck with me:

24 Thus says the Lord, your Redeemer, and He Who formed you from the womb: I am the Lord, Who made all things, Who alone stretched out the heavens, Who spread out the earth by Myself [who was with Me]?—
25 [I am the Lord] Who frustrates the signs and confounds the omens [upon which the false prophets’ forecasts of the future are based] of the [boasting] liars and makes fools of diviners, Who turns the wise backward and makes their knowledge foolishness,
26 [The Lord] Who confirms the word of His servant and performs the counsel of His messengers, Who says of Jerusalem, She shall [again] be inhabited, and of the cities of Judah, They shall [again] be built, and I will raise up their ruins,
27 Who says to the deep, Be dry, and I will dry up your rivers,
28 Who says of Cyrus, He is My shepherd (ruler), and he shall perform all My pleasure and fulfill all My purpose—even saying of Jerusalem, She shall [again] be built, and of the temple, Your foundation shall [again] be laid.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 13, 2013)

Whatever your precious idol is it will have to be destroyed before you can receive freedom.

I know as  I have been reading through this site for a minute that there is this urge to do all you can to be better. Better body,money,boo,whatever. If you believe in the God then there is no need for other things like LOA or whatever. Walking in what God has may not always come in the package we want. It's sobering to know that God sent his son for my sins and that wit that I can have any idol. God will destroy anything that gets in the way of your heart and him. Learned that tonight at recovery.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 14, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> Whatever your precious idol is it will have to be destroyed before you can receive freedom.
> 
> I know as  I have been reading through this site for a minute that t*here is this urge to do all you can to be better. Better body,money,boo,whatever.* If you believe in the God then there is no need for other things like LOA or whatever. Walking in what God has may not always come in the package we want. It's sobering to know that God sent his son for my sins and that wit that I can have any idol. God will destroy anything that gets in the way of your heart and him. Learned that tonight at recovery.




This is true.  And in one sense, some of us need to be better.  I think the key is seeking God to help us to do better and be better.  I don't think many of us are living up to the full potential that God created us for.  I know I'm not.


I discovered last night in my Anti-Idol devotional that I created, that I have many idols that I have created and they all involve me seeing myself through my eyes, and through the eyes of the world, rather than seeing me through God's eyes.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 14, 2013)

HeChangedMyName said:


> This is true. And in one sense, some of us need to be better. I think the key is seeking God to help us to do better and be better. I don't think many of us are living up to the full potential that God created us for. I know I'm not.
> 
> 
> I discovered last night in my Anti-Idol devotional that I created, that I have many idols that I have created and they all involve me seeing myself through my eyes, and through the eyes of the world, rather than seeing me through God's eyes.


 
Yes we create the idol. I think many are doing the best they can at this point. Who are we to judge. Now if you  500lbs then yea we could be doing better to keep up our temple but some of the things we put outselves through is dumb because it's not going to matter at the grand scheme of life. 

Me feeling bad bc I have no man,no men are snuffing me out and my bank account is poor I have to focus on what God says vs the world. It's a hard pill but it's a must.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 14, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> Yes we create the idol. I think many are doing the best they can at this point. Who are we to judge. Now if you  500lbs then yea we could be doing better to keep up our temple but some of the things we put outselves through is dumb because it's not going to matter at the grand scheme of life.
> 
> Me feeling bad bc I have no man,no men are snuffing me out and my bank account is poor *I have to focus on what God says vs the world. It's a hard pill but it's a must*.




here is a good starting place.   I have it bookmarked

http://bible.org/article/who-does-god-say-i-am


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 15, 2013)

I've found a good resource blog directed at removing idols

https://eph5v2.wordpress.com/idolatry/



> What are some of these empty things that we serve as gods.  Consider just some of the pantheon.  Which ones call your name?
> 
> 
> Relationships/Family/Friends
> ...


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 15, 2013)

This article really speaks volumes about how sin and idolatry are tied together.  http://eph5v2.wordpress.com/2009/07/30/serving-other-gods/



> “So when we find ourselves going against God’s Word, it is helpful to  ask the question: “What idol am I worshipping?”  That is a powerful  question, because it exposes the heart.  It asks us to inspect our  motives.  When I am unkind to my wife, for example, it’s not a mere  slip.  It shows that my heart is not right with God, that I love myself  more than my wife….  My own convenience, my own preferences, my own  comfort have become my idol.”
> Behind every sin is an idol.  Too often behind every good act there  is an idol too.  I might serve in ministry for my reputation or  another’s praise rather than for Christ.  I might work hard at my job  longing for a raise or promotion rather than in service to Christ.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 15, 2013)

Captivated by Vicky Beeching

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anjZfrTwAy4

This song will now be a part of my devotional


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 16, 2013)

Just discovered a new idol last night.  hmmm.  ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL of my relationships since i started dating have been no coincidence after all.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 16, 2013)

another resource tool I've found

http://togodandjesuschrist.tripod.com/works_flesh_idolatry.htm

THIS GOT ME!!!  This is me,  I repent, Lord forgive me and help me direct my self seeking knowledge according to You God.



> KNOWLEDGE       There are people who crave knowledge. They study and study, but for the      wrong reasons. Knowing is fine. Studying to be a competent worker or      professional is necessary. Being curious is one of God’s great gifts.      Craving to better understand the functioning of God’s creation is wonderful,      if it leads to a deeper appreciation of God’s greatness. Studying history is      a terrific exercise, if the aim is to better understand how society became      the way it is today, and to see what Satan’s ways have produced through the      ages. And on and on and on.
> God has given us a mind that wants to be filled, and it will be filled      forever and ever, in the spiritual realm.
> Knowledge for knowledge sake, though,      can be a problem,  if the motivation is wrong. If we study to feel      superior to others, that is wrong. If we study to impress others, that is      wrong as well.
> “Knowledge puffs up, but charity edifies” (I Cor. 8:10)
> ...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 17, 2013)

Pride is the root of all idols. I am getting spiritually slaughtered tonight. I feel like I'm on the brink of pain. Comfort of old wounds is a idol of mine. It's something that I know will always be there. This hurts really deep.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 17, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> Pride is the root of all idols. I am getting spiritually slaughtered tonight. I feel like I'm on the brink of pain. Comfort of old wounds is a idol of mine. It's something that I know will always be there. This hurts really deep.




While those old wounds will always be there, we have to remember that they will never heal if we continue to rip the scab off repeatedly.  I've had to learn this.  There were some hurts from my childhood that I constantly used as a source of my excuses(reasons is what I referred to them as)  and thus, I never allowed the wounds to heal.  I had to learn to let it go.  

as far as pride being the root of all idols, that could be one option, but then there are some idols that we set up due to lack of pride, lack of esteem, etc.  girlll, I wish we could talk because through this tearing down of idols I'm seeing changes so fast that God is working in me.




I recognized that I have had a control idol for a long time.  well, that is one of the idols I tore down this weekend and wouldn't you know, I can tell the difference instantly in my parenting and my being a wife.  example:  I'm trying to get my DD off this pacifier,  it ismore of a comfort for me than her, because it keeps her quiet.  well, yesterday at nap time, I just refused to give it to her.  normally, I would try to get her to be quiet out of control. . .i.e. me wanting her to hush.  however, I noticed myself that I was holding her and comforting her through her screaming and I just wanted her to figure out that she could go to sleep without the paci and that she just simply wasn't getting it, no matter how much she screamed.  I didn't even get remotely angry.  I was like WOW!  Thank you Jesus!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 17, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2PRJqghXFU

Burn it all down by Lexi



> I remember how I use to worship
> and said that nothing else could have my love
> I would dance before my king and daily I would sing of your goodness and your mercy
> My intentions have been pure, but I've strayed
> ...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 17, 2013)

Where you put your trust is where you idol becomes. Even with low self worth pride has it's root. Control something major for me esp being a perfectionist is all pride. I don't want to look like xyz so everything must be perfect in order for no one to look at how really jacked up I really am. I cried all the way to the gym today. To turn over things to God and to release and acknowledge some things have been real for me. Change is in the making some will be quick some will be a process.


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 17, 2013)

Love that song.  Burn it all down!!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 18, 2013)

God just revealed to me that I have a poverty/lack idol that I have been building on since my childhood. I grew up on welfare and that has been my crutch. Although I do fine for myself, I never even go for jobs with the big salaries. Help me pray against this one in particular ladies. I have to make sure my kids dont carry this idol on. This is also not just financial poverty, it is lack in all areas. I guess thats why I often feel so unfulfilled. I'm not allowing God to full my cup until it runs over because this idol is in the way. Lord forgive me for putting this poverty idol above you. I repent. I'm sorry. I dont want it anymore. Help me tear it down brick my brick, never to let it rise again. Replace it Lord with more faith in you, more grace and more favor. I know that you are my source. I know that you want to bless me abundantly and I am open to you, God. In jesus name, Amen


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 18, 2013)

God is busting things open for me and I'm not overly amused. I was laying around the house and was in a cleaning mood. So I was throwing away some stuff here and there. I felt like all of a sudden God put on my heart who do you worship. I have and always love Marilyn Monroe. I don't think of her as a god but I do love her. Her pics decorated my house. So I felt the urge of throwing away every picture and then to take it a step further all my night light dressed ie tight fitted some short dresses and skirts had to be thrown away. It took everything in me and I felt so heavy doing it. I feel light and airy right now though. My walls look bare but I know I worship Jesus so it's what it is. Maybe on payday I can find some nice crosses to adorn my walls.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 18, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> God is busting things open for me and I'm not overly amused. I was laying around the house and was in a cleaning mood. So I was throwing away some stuff here and there. I felt like all of a sudden God put on my heart who do you worship. I have and always love Marilyn Monroe. I don't think of her as a god but I do love her. Her pics decorated my house. So I felt the urge of throwing away every picture and then to take it a step further all my night light dressed ie tight fitted some short dresses and skirts had to be thrown away. It took everything in me and I felt so heavy doing it. I feel light and airy right now though. My walls look bare but I know I worship Jesus so it's what it is. Maybe on payday I can find some nice crosses to adorn my walls.



That's awesome. That's how you know when God is purging things.  It hurts in the midst, but it feels better afterward.

God is showing out today! God is telling me to have some hard discussions with the "people" idols I have created.  Ughhh.    I am not looking forward to it.  I feel sick to my stomach just thinking about it.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 18, 2013)

I so can understand not wanting to do it HeChangedMyName. I'm not amused but God doesn't care about that. I will press deeper. After all this is said and done God will get all the glory and honor he deserves!


----------



## mensa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Sorry it took so long for me to post this but the name of the sermon listed on the web is called Keep Yourself From Idols by Martin G. Collins.*

*I also just listened to James and Betty Robison who had a guest on by the name of Pete Wilson. Order his book called Empty Promises. It deals with so much of getting rid of idols out of our lives.*

*Why is it so painful to even look at the idols that are in my life, let alone start removing them?  But by the grace and power that my God has given to me, I will remove each and every one.  The Holy Spirit will help me to do so.*


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 18, 2013)

I will look into those resources. Thanks. I think I am at the place of being so sick and tired of these idols. My life could have been much different. I do have plans to teach my children about idolatry though.


----------



## mensa (Feb 18, 2013)

*HeChangedMyName, thank you for the study on the web dealing with idolatry, it is priceless.*

*I will now begin study intensely on how to get rid of idolatry.*


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 20, 2013)

So I lucked up and caught this book free on Amazon and downloaded it the other day.  I just started reading it yesterday.  

http://www.amazon.com/Spiritual-Secrets-Weight-Loss-Rev/dp/1599793776


It is a daily devotional type of book and one of the days dealt with idolatry.  I'll give you guys a snippet of the devotion on idolatry.  I'm telling you!  God Is Awesome!!!! I thank Him for allowing me to grow in Him everyday more and more.  



> You shall not make for yourself an idol in the form of anything in heaven above or on the earth beneath or  in the waters below.  You shall not bow down to them or worship them; for I, the Lord your God, am a jealous God.—Exodus 20:4-5
> First, let’s erase the impressions of molten gold and carved wood from our minds and consider the matter of idolatry, rather than the idol per se.  The sin of idolatry occurs when we offer those things reserved for God to the things created by God.  Our worship, for instance, is reserved for God.  By “worship,” I don’t mean a Sunday-only event,  and I don’t mean only music and singing.  I’m referring to a lifestyle marked by a passionate pursuit for Him.
> Along with worship, we also grant God the authority to govern our behavior.  This is manifested in a willingness to obey His precepts and submit to the way He has instructed us to live.  We don’t offer our opinion and we don’t make an analysis of God’s expectation of us.  We simply obey.
> When something else assumes these roles in our lives—that is, when we passionately pursue something other than God or when we obediently submit to an authority that is not God Himself or God ordained, then we have slipped into the sin of idolatry.
> But there are other idols in our age that are wreaking havoc just like the idols of money and power, and I believe(while some may disagree) that addiction is one of these idols.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 21, 2013)

victim mentality mindset idol---DESTROYED! 

People will only do what we allow them to do to us(within reason, because there are those select crazy people who really don't care and will do whatever, no matter how much we try to make them stop.  it is those types of people we just have to cut off all together)


Other than that.  I feel so empowered.  I'm no longer bound.  No more chains holding me.  I'm freeee


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 23, 2013)

"not enough time/busy being idle" idol-being torn down AS WE SPEAK

I'm getting my home organized and restructured so that the old excuse of not having enough time can be gone for good.  I say this is an idol that I had, because it always became my reasoning for limiting myself, even when it came to church attendance at times or to participating in fellowshipping activities.  I spent a lot of idle time just do-dadding around or web surfing.  I've stepped up to the plate and sought out help to get myself on track,  this past few days I have had time that I never knew existed.  

Along with this one, I can see consistency and obedience being rewarded to me.


----------



## LoveisYou (Feb 23, 2013)

Off to read from the beginning....


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 28, 2013)

Another idol destroyed! No more sacrificing to the alter if "settling" . I won't settle another day for anything less than what God has for me and my life.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 1, 2013)

Ladies pray for me.  That last idol is mad.  I'm getting major backlash on it.  The enemy is in attack mode.  He is trying to take me back to my old self, and usher me to another idol...that of vengefulness.  I refuse to go.  I'm standing firm in the Lord.  What God has for me is for me and anything less than God's will is NOT FOR ME!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks to a loving sister in Christ, I have discovered yet another idol.  "self-serving".  There is nothing wrong with wanting and even asking God to bless us,  but when we start to put him in a genie bottle and rub him when we have requests. . . .THAT is a problem.  Lord forgive me.  Trusting in anything outside of the Lord for provision.  THAT is a problem

POW!!! another idol destroyed.  Its amazing how at first there is resistance in tearing down the idols but the more idols that are destroyed, the easier it is.  

I know I will never be perfect, but I will definitely continue on the path to righteousness.  I pray that God continues to bless me as he has been, even in the face of what looks like  defeat.  God's Got It!


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just a thought, but I'm convinced that unfair prejudice and racism are an idol.  We stay finding ways to divide ourselves up and call it self-preservation.  Nothing in our divine prescription for living remotely favors such.  And if one wished to argue about the Amalekites, they were destroyed for their lack of faith in G-d.  We are all one...or we are all none giggle: even Dr. Bronner got that right).  Just looking at another person as less than self or undesirable, with neutral disdain (as though that's possible it be neutral) is essentially hatred.  Favoring one over another and failing to see your brother is against G-d.  He is the author.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 2, 2013)

“He cuts off every branch in me that bears no fruit, while every branch that does bear fruit he prunes so that it will be even more fruitful” (John 1:2, NIV).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 10, 2013)

Job sacraficed to the idol of "fear"  

5 When a period of feasting had run its course, Job would make arrangements for them to be purified. Early in the morning he would sacrifice a burnt offering for each of them, thinking, “Perhaps my children have sinned and cursed God in their hearts.” This was Job’s regular custom. Job 1:5


I say this because he was fearful that they had sinned and felt like he needed to cover them.  
How many times I have sacraficed to the idol of fear in the name of "just in case" hmmph! 

Not anymore.  I'm not afraid for the Lord is with me.  His rod and staff comfort me.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 3, 2013)

Mines is being on here... I spend more time on LHCF than I do talking to god or reading my bible so I need to step away from this site I dont want anything to jeopardizing my place in heaven

Sorry my EVO misspelled it *shrugs*


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 4, 2013)

Bumping to check to make sure we haven't gone back.


----------

